# NCBBA Tourney question



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

I read where the tournament will taking place between ramps 23 down to 38 this weekend. Apparently the beach will be open under a grandfathered rule. Does anyone know if this means that it's open to everyone or just those paying to fish the tournament? Thanks!!


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Open to all


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Open to everyone but..........at last report they were 18 judges short. If this holds true they will not be able to open all the area to the tourny fisherman so some of the ramps may not open or be opened.


----------



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks guys, trying to weigh my options for the weekend. Tight lines to all!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Plenty of judges everything is the same as every year if your not in the tourney stay out of the way


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

bronzbck1 said:


> Plenty of judges everything is the same as every year if your not in the tourney stay out of the way


That crowded huh? Where should a man fish this weekend? Huge tournament, nw wind, etc. where would ya'll fish. Fwiw dixiedawg is my bro. We're driving a fair piece and would like to maximize our chances. Thanks guys.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

From 43 South's off limits in the Tournament, the Point's open during daylight hour (closed 9:00 PM thru 7:00 AM) --- any of the Drum fisherman in the Tournament would love to fish the Point, plenty of places left to fish and avoid the Tournament fisherman --- 43, 44, 49 and 55) Have fun - Good Luck -- River


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

bronzbck1 said:


> Plenty of judges everything is the same as every year if your not in the tourney stay out of the way



I was just told two seconds ago by a Previous winner of the Tourney that they still needed Judges and Contestants too.. Not a whole lot of Folks Dig that the NCBBA has partnered up with the National Park Service and are Buddy Buddy with them Now.. 

JAM


----------



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

I heard this too Jam, attendance is expected to be way low.


----------



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks River.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

bronzbck1 said:


> Plenty of judges everything is the same as every year *if your not in the tourney stay out of the way*


Fished the tourney for about the last 18 years. This is the most attitude from anyone I have ever heard. This is one of the reasons, I no longer fish in it. But, if I decide to come fish,
I will and I will fish where the hell I want. True Jam, word is low count and short on judges as of yesterday


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

That's the word as last posted by them. If they have not updated then that's just par for the course. If I wanted to be in the way I could, you should know that by now. I was just trying to help with important info. Betcha that won't happen again thought, Y'all can fend for yourself.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Fish Hunter said:


> Fished the tourney for about the last 18 years. This is the most attitude from anyone I have ever heard. This is one of the reasons, I no longer fish in it. But, if I decide to come fish,
> I will and I will fish where the hell I want. True Jam, word is low count and short on judges as of yesterday


I'm with you on this...especially if I've rented a house at or near any of those ramps. Sheesh...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Be sure to camp out on them honey holes 7/10ths of a mile N of 23, 3/4 mile S of 27 and any structure N or S of 30. If the ramps are open fish anywhere you please and no one can stop you...By the time the fish start most of the crybabies will have climbed into their bottles for the night...


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

bronzbck1 said:


> Plenty of judges everything is the same as every year if your not in the tourney stay out of the way


I see the surf "pro" has the same attitude as the "Bass Pro's" on the lakes that I fish. I use to be a "weekend pro" lol but I got sick of the a-- ----- (fill in the blanks) Now I just fish for fun. Where I want when I want and with who I want.

DixieGawg fish wherever you want, it belongs to you just as much as ANYBODY! Get there early, stake your claim and wear em' out!! I'd have my butt sitting on 30 just for spite 

As a side note, yes I'm a newbie on the board but I'm an oldie as far as fishing and it just tweeks my melon when a "tournament pro" thinks the world should roll over just for him, off my soap box!


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

AbuMike said:


> Be sure to camp out on them honey holes 7/10ths of a mile N of 23, 3/4 mile S of 27 and any structure N or S of 30. If the ramps are open fish anywhere you please and no one can stop you...By the time the fish start most of the crybabies will have climbed into their bottles for the night...


With you on this one our hole was taken first thing this morning, couldn't care less cause we haven't caught a thing before 11pm. I'm sure we will get our hole back or find a new one. Just down here to have a good time and meet new people and see old faces.


----------



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks all, I appreciate everyone's help. Even you bronzbck!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Brrrrip. Fish on


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

I always schedule my family trip the week of the tournament because ramps 23 & 34 are open due to the grandfathered loophole now. Had plenty of room to fish. As always, I respect who gets in a hole first is entitled to the spot. Got lots of friends who did compete who where there early in the week that were scouting spots, etc. the closed ramps and closures didn't open until noon on Wednesday just like the past three years since the decree. The pic of the 52" beast that one the thing is awesome. I wish they had taken a measurement of the girth but folks good as estimating say it must have been at least 75#. I hope someone can get the pic posted as you'd be very impressed.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Saw the 52" pic. Was a beast to say the least.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Heard it was the best tournament ever


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

*The Hog*

Here's the 52 incher.


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

There were 250 anglers and the beaches were not, by any means, crowded. The tourney entry max is 300 but the number has been down slightly in the last two years. It will be full next year!


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Some of you guys are hilarious. I fished the tournament and it was awesome. We caught no big fish but had fun, met some cool folks, and fished a hell of a lot. I can't wait to do it next year.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

You guys catch any pups OldBay? I'm thinking we should have fished higher up when I was down there...


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

My son caught a 27" pup in front of the house we rented in Frisco. We also caught a bunch of flounder to 19:, tons of pompano, dozens of black drum, nice blues to 3#, and there were usually plenty of mullet to cast net. I'll post a pic and burn my spot now that the week is over...








During the tournament: We beat the heck out of the area most of the big fish came from but didn't hook any. We fought a few big sharks, but no big drum. We had good bait and what looked like good spots, but no love at night.

PS - pardon my appearance in the pic. I got home from tournament fishing at 7:30am, took a nap and I was up at 9am to take the boys fishing on the beach. I didn't get a lot of sleep this vacation.


----------



## wksetter (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi guys, I caught the 52 inch fish and wish I had got a girth on it. We had issues getting the judge down there to measure the fish. Took the judge at least 25 minutes to get there after I landed it. We held her in the surf and got the pure mess beat out of us. Safety of the fish was first and I wanted to get her released asap.

We estimated the fish to be about 75-80 lbs. Largest one I have ever seen or caught. She is back out there for the next angler!!


----------



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

Well done setter, lifetime fish! Well done.


----------



## jwfishn (Jul 8, 2009)

good job wk, fished the touney when it was frank and fran. met a lot of good people.hope to make it next year.


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

nicely done, beautiful fish, luv that big head… not to take anything away from your catch or accomplishment, good time to catch her & get your personal best.

going by pic I'd say upper 60's- low70's. 52x32x32/800 = 67lbs, you can play with girth number to get close & depending on fish (+ - 10%estimated weight). 
don't know your body size, but avg. 6' 190 lb guy has hand around 4" wide.
My experience with drum around/over 75lbs is they get a hump on shoulder & side adding extra girth.


----------



## wksetter (Oct 27, 2014)

originalhooker said:


> nicely done, beautiful fish, luv that big head… not to take anything away from your catch or accomplishment, good time to catch her & get your personal best.
> 
> going by pic I'd say upper 60's- low70's. 52x32x32/800 = 67lbs, you can play with girth number to get close & depending on fish (+ - 10%estimated weight).
> don't know your body size, but avg. 6' 190 lb guy has hand around 4" wide.
> My experience with drum around/over 75lbs is they get a hump on shoulder & side adding extra girth.



Yeah doesn't matter at this point we can always speculate! Either way it was a beast from the surf!


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

wksetter said:


> Hi guys, I caught the 52 inch fish and wish I had got a girth on it. We had issues getting the judge down there to measure the fish. Took the judge at least 25 minutes to get there after I landed it. We held her in the surf and got the pure mess beat out of us. Safety of the fish was first and I wanted to get her released asap.
> 
> We estimated the fish to be about 75-80 lbs. Largest one I have ever seen or caught. She is back out there for the next angler!!
> 
> View attachment 13830


Phenomenal Fish!! Ridiculous girth. That thing is a monster. I couldn't believe the pic when I saw it at F&F's Friday afternoon. Well done.


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

Congrats Jamie, really nice fish! Family health issues and a couple busted rusty brake lines prevented me from attending this year. I hope to see you next year!


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

What an awesome fish! Ok experts, how old is that fish?


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

Jamie,

That is one mighty fine fish and the catch of two lifetimes! Once you get around and over that 49-50" mark you are in rarified air and those babies round out nicely. I tend to think that fish is over 70 lbs and I'm glad that you are young and strong. If you are inclined to talk about the battle I think everyone would enjoy the story of the catch. 

Congratulations and we'll look forward to seeing you at next year's tourney.

Al Adam, Director, #13459
Conservation and Resource Chairman
Fund Raising Chairman
North Carolina Beach Buggy Association
[email protected]


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

dlpetrey said:


> What an awesome fish! Ok experts, how old is that fish?


I'm no expert but I'd guess it's at least 10 years old. 

Were there any tagged fish caught during tourney?


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

fishingeek said:


> I'm no expert but I'd guess it's at least 10 years old.
> 
> Were there any tagged fish caught during tourney?


If we're gambling - I'll take the over on that. I was thinking more like 30.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

That's kind of waht I was thinking too OldBay. Seems like I read somewhere that drum can live to nearly 60 years old. Imagine the babies that old gal has made!


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a question for any of you overnighters that have landed a citation red in the dark...Once you pick your honey hole during the day, what kind of hardware/software do you use to find it again when it's pitch dark? My Garmin doesn't seem very precise on the beach, and I'm struggling with google.maps to put a push pin on a map.


----------



## wksetter (Oct 27, 2014)

jef400dread said:


> I have a question for any of you overnighters that have landed a citation red in the dark...Once you pick your honey hole during the day, what kind of hardware/software do you use to find it again when it's pitch dark? My Garmin doesn't seem very precise on the beach, and I'm struggling with google.maps to put a push pin on a map.


We use a free app on our smart phone and lay a pin point. It gets you within 15 feet. From there we read the beach and set up on the hole.


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

jef400dread said:


> I have a question for any of you overnighters that have landed a citation red in the dark...Once you pick your honey hole during the day, what kind of hardware/software do you use to find it again when it's pitch dark? My Garmin doesn't seem very precise on the beach, and I'm struggling with google.maps to put a push pin on a map.


Been using an old Garmin eTrex GPS for 7 or 8 years. Sometimes I'll need to hang it out the window, but it works well for this purpose. I only use for for finding waypoints on the beach.


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

i would put a range of 42 - 48 yrs.


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

on the beach did the fish make any grunting sounds?


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm in agreement with biggestsquid, definitely over 70. If you stretched it to 75 I would give you the benefit of the doubt. Wonderful, wonderful fish.


----------



## wksetter (Oct 27, 2014)

No it was a female. No drumming.


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

wksetter said:


> We use a free app on our smart phone and lay a pin point. It gets you within 15 feet. From there we read the beach and set up on the hole.


Mind sharing the name of that app? My google.maps app doesn't seem to want to drop a pin point.


----------



## wksetter (Oct 27, 2014)

jef400dread said:


> Mind sharing the name of that app? My google.maps app doesn't seem to want to drop a pin point.


We use an app called waypoint free (android). Just create the waypoint when you are sitting in front of the spot.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Pretty Work and Congrats on Your Part Jamie*



wksetter said:


> Hi guys, I caught the 52 inch fish and wish I had got a girth on it. We had issues getting the judge down there to measure the fish. Took the judge at least 25 minutes to get there after I landed it. We held her in the surf and got the pure mess beat out of us. Safety of the fish was first and I wanted to get her released asap.
> 
> We estimated the fish to be about 75-80 lbs. Largest one I have ever seen or caught. She is back out there for the next angler!!
> 
> ...


Pretty Work and Congrats on Your Part Jamie, Nice fish, 52 is nothing to Sneeze at, not so Pretty on the NCBBA's part, 25 minutes is a Long time before a Judge came to measure that fish. That is not a good thing at all. But again Pretty Work on your Part and Congrats.. 

JAM


----------



## wksetter (Oct 27, 2014)

JAM said:


> Pretty Work and Congrats on Your Part Jamie, Nice fish, 52 is nothing to Sneeze at, not so Pretty on the NCBBA's part, 25 minutes is a Long time before a Judge came to measure that fish. That is not a good thing at all. But again Pretty Work on your Part and Congrats..
> 
> JAM


Thanks JAM, honestly things happened so fast and my adrenaline was going. It I'm sure it was shorter but just seemed like a long time. Funny thing is, as big as she was she didn't fight as hard as some of the other drum I have caught.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

JAM said:


> Pretty Work and Congrats on Your Part Jamie, Nice fish, 52 is nothing to Sneeze at, not so Pretty on the NCBBA's part, 25 minutes is a Long time before a Judge came to measure that fish. That is not a good thing at all. But again Pretty Work on your Part and Congrats..
> 
> JAM


Jam - I think the tournament crew encourage an angler to call for a judge when they are hooked up to what they think is a tournament fish. That way hopefully the judge is on the scene when the fish is landed.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

I am hoping 25 mins was just a mind trick…there was a judge at every ramp. My crew of four fished off of 27 the whole tournament and we called the judge 11 times with several of those calls in the middle of the night. I don’t think we ever waited more than 5 mins.

Regardless, Congrats Jamie on an exceptional catch.


----------

